# GRAPHICS card for gaming under Rs.5000.



## syamprasadkr (Nov 8, 2011)

I have the following system spec:

OS: WIN 7.0 Ultimate 64 bit
Processor: Intel Core i3-2100 3.1 Ghz Sandy Bridge
RAM: 4 GB DDR3
Motherboard:Intel DH61WW(LGA1155) with PCIe slot.
SMPS: 450 W Zebronics
Screen:17" LCD TFT VGA connector

I am looking for a good gaming graphics card-Budget:Rs 5000.(Indian Rupees)
Not ready to put in extra cooling arrangements.

Wanna know opinion about ATI 5450,5550,5570,5670,
                                          6450,6570,6670
&
                                    nVIDIA  GT 430,240,220,
                                               GTS 450,250.
PLS HELP......THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 8, 2011)

Hd6670


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2011)

@ OP - just increase the budget by 500 bucks and get what jas has suggested


----------



## syamprasadkr (Nov 9, 2011)

THANKS ,But can't spend more.
I wanna know which of them works in my pc without any issues(SLOWING DOWN) and gives decent gameplay.
My power supply is only 450 W.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2011)

Get the 6670Hd. Great card for gaming


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 9, 2011)

sapphire HD6670 @4990 shipping at max will be ~75.

*www.theitbazaar.com/store/our-shop...age=flypage.tpl&product_id=616&category_id=42


----------



## Cilus (Nov 9, 2011)

whitestar_999 said:


> sapphire HD6670 @4990 shipping at max will be ~75.
> 
> *www.theitbazaar.com/store/our-shop...age=flypage.tpl&product_id=616&category_id=42



Nice find. I think it is the best choice within 5K range. This card offers almost same level of performance of GTS 450 and HD 5750/6750 due to its Northern Island architecture and does not even require extra PCI-E power connector. It is considered as the most powerful card without external power connector.


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2011)

whitestar_999 said:


> sapphire HD6670 @4990 shipping at max will be ~75.
> 
> *www.theitbazaar.com/store/our-shop...age=flypage.tpl&product_id=616&category_id=42



nice find there - will recommend this to future buyers


----------



## Tenida (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes Sapphire/MSI HD 6670 1GB GDDR5 suits the best for OP's budget.
@All-Will be Zebronics 450W local smps enough to power the card?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 10, 2011)

yes..


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes, it will as HD 6670 doesnt require external power connector.


----------



## syamprasadkr (Nov 14, 2011)

But some say that 450w smps will provide much lower supply unless it is a *cooler master* smps.
Is this gonna make any problem?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 14, 2011)

^^ It is partially correct. The local PSUs are always sold overrated and they hardly provide the quoted power. But *unless it is a Cooler Master SMPS* part is not true. PSU from any reputated brand will do the job and some models of the Cooler Master PSUs are happen to be good.
But the most available CM PSUs like CM Extreme and CM Extreme Plus are of very bad quality and can't be relied upon for powering powerful configs.
Since your config is not that power hungry, I guess the Zebronics PSU of yours can handle the job. But for safety, could you check the exact model number of the PSU and post it here? We can crosscheck the capability.


----------



## syamprasadkr (Nov 15, 2011)

The SMPS label says  ZEB-450W SATA PLUS(20+4PIN).

It has 20A with +12V.

Thanks .


----------



## Cilus (Nov 15, 2011)

ZEB-450W SATA PLUS(20+4PIN) is a standard PSU and has better quality compared to the other local PSUs from Frontech, Intex etc. And since it has 20A in the 12V rail, I think it can handle HD 6670 without any issues.


----------



## n33rav (Jul 13, 2012)

I would like to know if Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com psu will work? 

If not, please suggest a psu under 3000 please!


----------



## topgear (Jul 14, 2012)

^^ Welcome to TDF!

as for your query - create a new thread - mention your PC specs, budget for the gfx card and the resolution you will play games at.


----------



## ico (Jul 14, 2012)

n33rav said:


> I would like to know if Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com psu will work?
> 
> If not, please suggest a psu under 3000 please!


yes, it will work.

But prefer asking your queries in a new thread like topgear said.


----------

